# Tree down



## jack1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Good morning,

I live in Massachusetts and we had a Nor'easter last night.
I lost a old pine thats probably 6 feet in diameter. It snapped like a tooth pick about 20 feet up. Its right by the fire pit which is quite nice with granite benches,flower boxes ect.. I was thinking that I could carve a chair or something from the stump. Any idea's or pictures anyone? Any good idea's are greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,
Jack


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 16, 2007)

Here ya go.








Post some pics of what you got there.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 16, 2007)

How about one of these for an idea?

http://www.jonathanbearman.com/images/GrizlyThrone01.jpg

http://www.jonathanbearman.com/images/furniture/imageJEH.jpg

http://www.jonathanbearman.com/monuments.htm


Since you've got 20 feet to work with, why not get ambitious?


----------

